# Is sevin dust safe?



## LucytheTiel (Jun 7, 2012)

I've read that sevin dust is an effective way of treating mites. I was wondering if it is still safe for me to handle Lucy when she's got a coating of sevin dust on? I like to play with her a lot like scratching her neck and letting her climb on me.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

that is a good question, but are you sure she has mites? i dont know your history so thats why i am asking, nothing personal 

i am not fully sure. if you are in canada you may not be able to get a hold of it, i went looking for it once, apparently its illegal in canada


----------



## LucytheTiel (Jun 7, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> that is a good question, but are you sure she has mites? i dont know your history so thats why i am asking, nothing personal
> 
> i am not fully sure. if you are in canada you may not be able to get a hold of it, i went looking for it once, apparently its illegal in canada


Yes, I'm pretty sure she does. I've seen them crawling around in there a couple of times and she has this insatiable need to scratch and preen. I was handling her earlier today and she would stop scratching from top to bottom(even her feet) for a good ten minutes.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

a vet may be better if you can  i believe they use revolution for birds, but you'd need to see the vet.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

According to the MSDS - Sevin dust is harmful is swallowed, may cause mechanical eye or skin irritation in high concentrations, prolonged inhalation may cause lung injury and is extremely toxic to aquatic animals. It does recommend using gloves, mask and eye protection when handling.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I am assuming that the small amount on a bird would be relatively safe just don't put your fingers in your mouth before you wash them, as my grandma used to say.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Anything is toxic in excess. Like posted above wash your hands after handling the bird. I've asked this a couple times, are you sure they are mites and not lice? Mites you would probably not see. Lice are visible.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Please get her some treatment. This has been going on for two weeks now. Mites can kill your bird if that is what they are.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You really need to see a vet for treatment and then disinfect the bird's cage and the room the cage is kept in to keep them from attacking her again. It is cruel to let this be an ongoing problem.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> Please get her some treatment. This has been going on for two weeks now. Mites can kill your bird if that is what they are.


That's one reason why I wonder if it's lice. Even lice will kill a bird, but not as fast as mites. If they are mites sevin dust will not help unless you clean the whole cage from top to bottom and every nook and cranny of anything that is wood or paper. Mites hide in the crevices of wooden things during the day and attack at night. They don't usually stay on the host animal at times that we would see them.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Or could they possibly be fleas? We had an outbreak of fleas last year on the dogs and I did find the occasional flea on the birds until we called the exterminator. My dogs get Frontline but the fleas had developed a tolerance and we had to switch back and forth between frontline and advantage for 4 treatments until the problem was ended. Since I live against a greenbelt area full of critters like deer, coyotes, possum and squirrels we have to make sure that we keep the exterminator treatments monthly.


----------



## LucytheTiel (Jun 7, 2012)

I think they are lice. As Mentha was saying I can see them and they're opaque in color. How can I get rid of them? I general clean her cage every two days and I don't see them anymore but I have feeling that they are still there because of her scratching a lot.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't really know what to tell you. I still say you should call a vet.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Sevin dust will get rid of lice, but be careful, while people don't get bird lice, other animals do. I've had goats with poultry lice before, they are not fun to get rid of.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*How can I get rid of them? *
----------------------------------

The best suggestion I can give is to please take her to a vet. The vet can tell you specifically if it is a feather mite, red mite, or lice problem....and the appropriate treatment.

Also, Sevin Dust comes in 2 strengths 5% and 10%. Only the 5% should be used *sparingly*. 10% can be irratating to the sinus and respiratory system, and/or death within a day or 2 of treatment.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

srtiels said:


> *How can I get rid of them? *
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Also, Sevin Dust comes in 2 strengths 5% and 10%. Only the 5% should be used *sparingly*. 10% can be irratating to the sinus and respiratory system, and/or death within a day or 2 of treatment.



good point. I've only seen it in 5 % locally. I haven't seen the 10% in years. I didn't know they still sold it.


----------



## LucytheTiel (Jun 7, 2012)

Still waiting for the vet. He's coming in a week or two.


----------



## LucytheTiel (Jun 7, 2012)

after some convincing, I was able to set an appointment with the local vet. I'll update everyone ASAP.


----------

